# Added Masteron Enan into my cycle 16 days ago... already loving it



## trackstar19 (Apr 21, 2012)

This is my first time running Mast. I'm running 500mg of Masteron Enanthate a week. Currently in contest prep for a men's physique show. Before starting the Mast i've been on Tren E at 600mg EW and Test E at 250mg EW for quite awhile. I swear within the past few days i've noticed i'm looking a lot fuller and more 'dense'. A lot more veins are starting to pop out as well. Hell yea, didn't expect this much of a change with mast, especially not this quickly with the enanthate esther. Anyone else love this stuff? I was hesitant it would do much after reading a lot of the posts about it - but so far i'm entirely impressed. The only downside is i'm already shedding like a fucking dog. Nizoral & Rogaine here I come. Currently 5'11 207lbs 9%BF, can't wait to see what a few more weeks on this stuff will do!


----------



## SloppyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

Supposedly when you're that low with your BF% that's when it shines.


----------



## trackstar19 (Apr 21, 2012)

SloppyJ said:


> Supposedly when you're that low with your BF% that's when it shines.


It really has impressed me - i think mostly since i went into it with pretty low expectations. And I'm almost certain it's the mast causing these changes the past few days - since the diet, training, etc. is the same. And I've been on the Test and Tren for long enough i kinda know what to expect from those drugs by now. Hopefully as it continues to kick in i just get denser and veiny-er. Hoping to get on stage at ~200lbs and 6-7% BF.


----------



## Digitalash (Apr 21, 2012)

got any pics bro? 

Good to hear the mast is working for you, I always wondered why people used it in tren cycles when tren is already so powerful. Seems like it wouldn't make much difference  but I guess it really does lol. Probably has alot to do with you already being single digit bodyfat


----------



## trackstar19 (Apr 21, 2012)

Bit of an older photo, but i don't like posting any photos that are too recent - i'm always paranoid somebody will recognize me on here in real life. hah.


----------



## tinyshrek (Apr 21, 2012)

Great work bro! Looking lean! Sub 8% from that pic. Mast is amazing when low BF just like primo ace...


----------



## EATSCHILDREN (Apr 21, 2012)

Nice my biggest goal with this is to be that lean and run win and mast to see a real hardening effect that they can provide.  Props on the conditioning bro


----------



## oufinny (Apr 21, 2012)

Nice work.  I am running mast prop and there is hardening for sure.  Remember you are running tren too so the mast definitely will shine even more with that and the test.


----------



## gulfcoast (Apr 21, 2012)

Yes, Mast is great IF ur sub 10% bf, if not u will not see any dramatic results except ur hair falling out.

It actually works too good for me - very much for very long dries my knees out to the point of being painful to squat.


----------

